# African Pygmy Dormice Substrate



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi All, 

I'm relatively new here and currently I keep Chinchillas. I'm hoping to get some African Pygmy Dormice in a few months so I'm here researching Vivs, equipment etc and I know some of you keep them.

My Chins have in the past had Hemcore bedding as a substrate (although it's not quite the same as they have mesh floors with metal trays in them so aren't always in direct contact). I know it's safe for them (and did quite like using it as it soaks up the wee great), non dusty and non toxic (Chins are little beggars for getting at everything they shouldn't),

But would it be safe for the Dormice? as it's plant based, would they try and eat it? I think it would be an attractive looking option as I'd like to do a semi natural viv for them. 

Here's a link to the product -

Hemp Technology Ltd: Products - Hemcore Animal Bedding

Any advice greatfully recieved. I love this forum, I could spend hours browsing (no wait...I do)


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

I suspect no-one has tried it. Ta for looking anyway! x


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

if anyone would like to offer me any advice and/or info on Dormice, I'd be very greatful.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I have used various thing with my APD ranging from wood shavings to pine cat litter and I have had no ill effects from anything thus far. 
I have a care guide on my old website here:
African Pygmy Dormice - My Fair Exotics

It's not amazing but will give you some idea. If you have any further questions feel free to ask.

-Elina


----------

